# Sikkens



## Baldhead (30 Mar 2016)

I intend to use Sikkens Cetol Filter 7 Pus on an oak cross I'm making, this is to stand outside, can this be applied direct to bare wood?

Thanks

Stew


----------



## Harbo (30 Mar 2016)

Use Sikkens HLS as a base coat first then 2 coats of Filter 7

http://www.duluxtradepaintexpert.co.uk/ ... s-hls-plus

It's excellent stuff I use it on my exterior woodwork - doors and frames.

Rod


----------



## marcros (30 Mar 2016)

Stew,

Are you buying the product for this job alone?

I had a bench to do, and found that the Osmo equivalent was available in sample tins, which was much cheaper. I used a http://www.wood-finishes-direct.com/pro ... ection-oil and a clear uv oil over the top. 

Mark


----------



## Flynnwood (30 Mar 2016)

You might find this experiment of interest?

external-iroko-osmo-uv-oil-or-sikkens-cetolfilter-7-plus-t59500.html


----------

